# Bullet for Bear??



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I am going on a bear hunt on May 17th in Alaska. Black Bear.

I shoot a 300Win Mag.

What is my best bet for a bullet. I have been Shooting the Fusion 150gr. and they have been great for deer. I am thinking I want bigger and better for Bear? Suggestions??


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm interested in an answer to this one, as well.
A lot depends on your barrel twist concerning how heavy you can go.
(I have a new Savage .300 WinMag that I haven't even worked up any loads.)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I put a black bear down last spring with a 140 accubond from my 270 WSM. It passed straight through and the bear only went 30 yards. Skinning showed a TON of trauma. A 150 fusion would work well I'm sure. I don't think a 180 is necessary, but an Accubond would do well. Or maybe even a 165 or 168 Barnes TSX.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I would suggest any good premium bullet. My personal choice would be 180 Grain Nosler Partition, I like the Nosler Partitions. I have been on hunts where we have taken 20 + bears. The 5 bears I have taken , 4 were with .338 Win Mag 210 Nosler Partition, 1 was .32 Win Special 170 Gr Hornady Flat Point none went more than 25 feet. Our group has taken bears with 50 cal muzzleloaders, .270 Winchesters, 270 Short Mag, 7mm Rem Mag,300 Win Mag, 45-70 Govt. Some were Premium bullets some were regular cup and core. I feel at .300 Win Mag velocity is there is a chance of standard bullets coming apart. At .32 Special velocity standard bullets a fine for Black Bear. More important than caliber or grade of bullet is shot placement. Black Bears vitals sit a little different than deer and elk. Look up some illustrations of Bear vitals on the internet and study them. How are you going to hunt the bears? When I went after Bear in Alaska we hunted in skiffs at low tide it was great.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you like your current load, stick with it. It will do fine on a black bear.--------SS


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

LIfes Short...We are doing that exact thing. We are going to Ketchikan and will be hunting out of skiffs. All the word we have got is hunt the low tides...find a bear and go shoot him. We are SUPER excited!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Think about some monolithics like Barnes. If not, a good bonded cup and core should be a good choice. Just remember....shot placement, shot placement, shot placement.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Anything in the 150gr that is not a monolithic comes apart at the speeds generated buy a 300wm. I use 150gr TTSX for everything and shoot flatter and generate more energy out to 500 yards than I would with any 180gr plus, I don't have to worry about it coming apart. If you dont want to stick with a monolithic bullet in the 150's I would move up at least to 165's and go with a bonded bullet.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

never shot a bear so not an expert, but if i drew a tag and was using my .300 win mag I would use 180 gr premium bullet of some kind. Accubond, partition, tsx, xp3, interbond, gmx ect, whichever shot best out of my rifle. Im sure conventional bullets would do the trick but i would feel better if I had a well constructed heavy bullet that I know would give a complete pass through. I hear they don't leave much in the way of blood trails so I would want that exit hole. im sure most deer cartridge/bullet combos would do the trick though. hope you get a bear.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Doubletapammo.com has some real heavy loads for .300 win mag 200 gr accubonds and partitions and 240 gr woodleigh protected points. If youre thinking bigger the better that is.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

35whelen said:


> Doubletapammo.com has some real heavy loads for .300 win mag 200 gr accubonds and partitions and 240 gr woodleigh protected points. If youre thinking bigger the better that is.


Its a black bear hes goin after not a cape buffalo :grin: It really don't take much to kill a black bear. I know several that were taken with a .243 and 100gr Nosler Partition.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I know you really dont need anything that big necessarily. .30-30, .257 bob n such have accounted for alot o blackbear. He was asking for "bigger the better" for .300 wm N that's bout as big as they get in that cartridge. if I ever end up going spot n stalk bear hunting I will probably take some heavy .300 wm loads.Just in case that big fat bear of a lifetime shows up 300 yds away with no cover in between. Im sure 9 times outta 10 it's over kill and unnecessary though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am interested in your question too, but I am totally unqualified, so I looked up one of the pros and here are his thoughts on the matter regarding a few points about black bears http://www.chuckhawks.com/black_bear_cartridges.htm


----------

